# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος

## jk21

*Η συνταγή αυτή μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια εύκολη λύση για τη δημιουργία βάσης αυγοτροφής για καναρίνια στα οποία οι χρωστικές του κρόκου του αυγού δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο χρωματισμό τους.Είτε στην περίδο ταίσματος των νεοσσών όπου έχουμε τη δημιουργία των πρώτων φτερών ,είτε κατά την περίοδο της πτερόροιας.Είναι μια λύση όπου οι ζωικές πρωτείνες του αυγού δεν εκλείπουν αφού περιέχει ασπράδια αυγών που αποτελούνται απο καθαρή πρωτείνη και νερό.Τα ασπράδια μπορούν να μπούν είτε κατα τη δημιουργία της βάσης (αυγόψωμο) ,είτε αν θέλουμε να τα προσθέτουμε στην άνευ αυγού τριμμένη βάση ,με τη μορφή βραστού σφιχτού αυγού ,όποτε ετοιμάζουμε την 4-5 ημερών διατήρησης , φρέσκια αυγοτροφή .*



*χρειαζόμαστε*

*500 ml αλεύρι σιτου* 
*6 ασπράδια*
*1 κουταλιά μέλι*
*70 ml λαδι (εγώ βάζω ελαιόλαδο και σησαμέλαιο για ποικιλία λιπαρών οξέων και προσθέτω μετά το ψήσιμο στο τριμμένο μίγμα 2 κουταλιές της σούπας ανά 200 ml τρίμματος ,για χορήγηση της βιταμίνης Ε χωρίς απώλειες λόγω θερμότητας) 2 κουταλίες baking powder1 κουταλι σόδα (σκόνη- μαγειρκής)*
*1 κουταλιά ρίγανη*






*Ανακατεύουμε στο μούλτι το αλεύρι ,τα τσόφλια των αυγών ,τη ρίγανη,την σόδα και την baking powder και κρατάμε το μίγμα σε ένα μπόλ.*
*Χτυπάμε στο μούλτι το εσωτερικό των αυγών (μόνο ασπράδια ),το μέλι ,και το λάδι .*
*Ανακατεύουμε τα υλικά και τα ψήνουμε είτε σε μία φόρμα στο φούρνο ,είτε τα τοποθετούμε εξ αρχής σε ψωμοπαρασκευαστή που κάνει εκείνος όλα τα υπόλοιπα.Αν δεν βάλουμε απο την αρχή τα ασπράδια αλλά τα προσθέτουμε με τη μορφή βραστού αυγού ,τότε βάζουμε στο μίγμα αντίν των ασπραδιών 80-100 ml νερού*

*Όταν το μίγμα ψηθεί (δεν θέλει πάνω απο 3/4 της ώρας ) το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει.Στη συνέχεια κόβουμε όση ποσότητα θέλουμε και τη θρυμματίζουμε με τα χέρια μας.*




*
*


*Η αυγοτροφή μας είναι έτοιμη και διατηρείται για αρκετό καιρό στο ψυγείο ειδικά αν είναι και χωρίς ασπράδια* 



** Η σημερινή συνταγή χωρίς ασπράδια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί  σαν βάση άνευ αυγού για όλα τα καναρίνια όταν θέλουμε το αυγό να το χορηγούμε πρόσθετα μετά ,με τη μορφή φρέσκου αυγού

**ακολουθει φωτο με την  ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ έτοιμη πια ,με την προσθήκη βραστου αυγού ,γύρης και σιτέλαιου
*

----------


## eyes lf

> *Η συνταγή αυτή μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια εύκολη λύση για τη δημιουργία βάσης αυγοτροφής για καναρίνια στα οποία οι χρωστικές του κρόκου του αυγού δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο χρωματισμό τους.Είτε στην περίδο ταίσματος των νεοσσών όπου έχουμε τη δημιουργία των πρώτων φτερών ,είτε κατά την περίοδο της πτερόροιας.Είναι μια λύση όπου οι ζωικές πρωτείνες του αυγού δεν εκλείπουν αφού περιέχει ασπράδια αυγών που αποτελούνται απο καθαρή πρωτείνη και νερό.Τα ασπράδια μπορούν να μπούν είτε κατα τη δημιουργία της βάσης (αυγόψωμο) ,είτε αν θέλουμε να τα προσθέτουμε στην άνευ αυγού τριμμένη βάση ,με τη μορφή βραστού σφιχτού αυγού ,όποτε ετοιμάζουμε την 4-5 ημερών διατήρησης , φρέσκια αυγοτροφή . *


*ειναι καταλληλη* για τα καναρινακια μου !!!!
*AGATE WHITE OPAL
AGATE YELLOW OPAL
AGATE RED MOSAIC
RED MOSAIC*





> *χρειαζόμαστε*
> 
> *500 ml αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης*
> *6 ασπράδια*
> *1 κουταλιά μέλι*
> *70 ml λαδι (εγώ βάζω ελαιόλαδο και σησαμέλαιο για ποικιλία λιπαρών οξέων και προσθέτω μετά το ψήσιμο στο τριμμένο μίγμα 2 κουταλιές της σούπας ανά 200 ml τρίμματος ,για χορήγηση της βιταμίνης Ε χωρίς απώλειες λόγω θερμότητας) 2 κουταλίες baking powder1 κουταλι σόδα (σκόνη- μαγειρκής)*
> *1 κουταλιά ρίγανη*


*μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε ΣΙΤΕΛΑΙΟ ? και σε τι δοσολογια ?*





> *Ανακατεύουμε στο μούλτι το αλεύρι ,τα τσόφλια των αυγών ,τη ρίγανη,την σόδα και την baking powder και κρατάμε το μίγμα σε ένα μπόλ.*
> *Χτυπάμε στο μούλτι το εσωτερικό των αυγών (μόνο ασπράδια ),το μέλι ,και το λάδι .*
> *Ανακατεύουμε τα υλικά και τα ψήνουμε είτε σε μία φόρμα στο φούρνο ,είτε τα τοποθετούμε εξ αρχής σε ψωμοπαρασκευαστή που κάνει εκείνος όλα τα υπόλοιπα.
> Αν δεν βάλουμε απο την αρχή τα ασπράδια αλλά τα προσθέτουμε με τη μορφή βραστού αυγού ,τότε βάζουμε στο μίγμα αντίν των ασπραδιών 80-100 ml νερού*
> 
> *Όταν το μίγμα ψηθεί (δεν θέλει πάνω απο 3/4 της ώρας ) το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει.Στη συνέχεια κόβουμε όση ποσότητα θέλουμε και τη θρυμματίζουμε με τα χέρια μας.*
> 
> 
> **
> ...


*ποσα ασπραδια βρασμενου αυγου μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε ?
και σε τι ποσοτιτας τριμμενης βαση ?*




> *Η αυγοτροφή μας είναι έτοιμη και διατηρείται για αρκετό καιρό στο ψυγείο ειδικά αν είναι και χωρίς ασπράδια περισσότερο και από την αυγοτροφη του λινκ που ακολουθεί* 
> 
> *http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=867*


*για ποσο αρκετο καιρο διατηρειται στο ψυγειο  αν ειναι χωρις ασπραδια ? μερες ? βδομαδες ? μηνα ?
*το λινκ δεν λιτουργει για να διαβασω !!!! 





> ** Η σημερινή συνταγή χωρίς ασπράδια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί της πιο πάνω του αυγόψωμου σαν βάση άνευ αυγού για όλα τα καναρίνια όταν θέλουμε το αυγό να το χορηγούμε πρόσθετα μετά ,με τη μορφή φρέσκου αυγού*
> 
> 
> 
> *Η ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ έτοιμη πια ,με την προσθήκη βραστου αυγού ,γύρης και σιτέλαιου    *

----------


## jk21

Σιτελαιο μονο την ωρα που την βαζεις στην ταιστρα ,ωστε τα ω6 κυριως που εχει και κυριως η  βιτ Ε (η καλυτερη φυσικη πηγη της ) να μην εχουν καμμια μειωση .Μαλιστα η υψηλη θερμοκρασια οχι μονο μειωνει τα ω6 αλλα μπορει να τα μετατρεψει και στα κακα τρανς λιπαρα  (κυριως βεβαια στο τηγανισμα ) 


οταν εχουμε νεοσσους ,οσα περισσοτερο γινεται ,αρκει να μην λασπωσει .Αν σκεφτειται οτι σε αλλη συνταγη που δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα επιπλεον προσθηκη αυγου ,εχουμε για 150 γρ επιπλεον αλευρα (650 γρ συνολο ) γυρω στα 8 πληρη αυγα ,τοτε  και εδω θελει σημαντικη προσθηκη ασπραδιων 

δηλαδη στο συνολο της πιο πανω αυγοτροφης ,οταν την ετοιμασουμε ,σιγουρα για να ειναι επαρκεστατη για νεοσσους ,χωρις παροχη αλλων συμπληρωματων πρωτεινης (πχ σκονης ασπραδι ,τριμμενου κιμα σογιας ,μαγια μπυρας ,γυρης ,σπιρουλινας κλπ  που η προσθεση τους μειωνει την αναγκη φρεσκοβρασμενου ασπραδιου ) θελει σχεδον 10 ασπραδια ακομα 

δεν την εχω φτιαξει χωρις ασπραδι ,αλλα πιστευω οσο αντεχει το ψωμι στη συντηρηση .Αν μιλαμε για καταψυξη ,σιγουρα αρκετους μηνες ειτε με αυγο ,ειτε χωρις 

Η συνταγη γινεται και με αλλα αλευρα ,ολικης ή μη ,αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση μαλακου λευκου σταρενιου ,γιατι χανει σε καποια θρεπτικα συστατικα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έφτιαξα τη μισή δόση από τη συνταγή. Απλά πρόσθεσα 50 μλ γάλα γιατί το μείγμα βγήκε πολύ σφιχτό (μάλλον ήταν μικρά τα αυγά και το ασπράδι δεν ήταν επαρκές σαν ποσότητα).
Βγήκε 400 γραμμάρια περίπου ξηρή τροφή. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω σε τι αναλογίες να προσθέσω τη γύρη και κάθε πότε να βάζω στα πουλάκια.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jk21

Σωστη η κινηση σου .Πραγματι κατι τετοιο θα συνεβη 

Γυρη ανετα και 1 με 2 κουταλια του γλυκου ανα 100 γρ 

αλλα αν θες τριβε και λιγο αυγο βραστο  μαζι (αν την θες πιο αφρατεμενη ) 

Ετσι ,χωρις πολλα αυγα ,μπορεις να τη δινεις απο τωρα ακομα και καθε μερα

----------


## eyes lf

> Έφτιαξα τη μισή δόση από τη συνταγή. Απλά πρόσθεσα 50 μλ γάλα γιατί το μείγμα βγήκε πολύ σφιχτό (μάλλον ήταν μικρά τα αυγά και το ασπράδι δεν ήταν επαρκές σαν ποσότητα).
> Βγήκε 400 γραμμάρια περίπου ξηρή τροφή.


μολις εφτιαξα και εγω τη μισή δόση από τη συνταγή.   ακριβος το ιδιο συνεβη και στη δικι μου !!! απλα η δικη μου βγηκε 435 γραμμαρια

----------

